# do you get bloated after ovulation?



## miel

oh my god i am super bloated and super tender on my lower stomach/pelvic ...
do you get bloated after "O" guys?

first time i have that...


----------



## CHILLbilly

Yup for the whole 2ww.... plus i get a bit of cramping the whole time.
Great for playing tricks on our minds. I look 4 months preg by the time I get to test!!!!


----------



## SJK

Yes and I stayed bloated this time, I feel and look about 5 months :rofl: :rofl: xxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

I hope mine gets bigger too!!!!!!


----------



## mama2connor

I don't usually get any symptoms, but this month i had the tender feeling in my pelvic area. Not a nice feeling!


----------



## Rumpskin

2 DPO - I am getting twitches under my hips - weird!


----------



## porkpie1981

Afer my :witch: i feel thin then after ovulation approaching :witch: i have a hard time squeezing in my jeans. I supposed its the linning building up mybe


----------



## TrixieLox

porkpie1981 said:


> Afer my :witch: i feel thin then after ovulation approaching :witch: i have a hard time squeezing in my jeans. I supposed its the linning building up mybe

I'm similar. But Miel, if you don't usually get this, could be a sign, who knows? x


----------



## miel

well i least today i have no more cramps or soreness so i think it may have being left over from ovulation ...who knows!


----------



## curlysue7

My last period was on April 26th.

We Baby Danced on May 2, 6, 9, 11, 13, 15, 16 and my ovulation calendar said I should have O'd on May 12.

Well now I have terrible bloating from my ovulation day and I have NEVER had this feeling before and I never have PMS as my period just sneaks up on me on the day it is due. 

So I am due for my period on May 25-26th and I dont know what to make of all of this and I know just wait til a day or two before my period and take a HPT.

I dont like having to wait ANY ideas?

Thanks all


----------



## CandyApple19

i think its the change over from estrogen to progesterone causing the bloating as they both provide different side effects ;) hahaha.xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

oh yes, i definitely do! i think i'm bloated like 50% of my cycle, hehe


----------



## mummyzilla

it was bloatedness that tipped me off that i was pregnant this time.It was a different kind of bloatedness though, very uncomfortable, similar to feeling heavily pregnant!My tummy was swollen and it wasn't because I needed the loo, I just felt much different in the stomach area leading up to my af.I did a test and was pos, I was not expecting it atall and looking back it was bloating which was the one thing which was slightly different other than a feeling of "not being with it" for a day or two!


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hunx


----------

